# Got A ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

How long is goose season open for the Medina County area and what do all I need ? Here at my girl friends they have geese up the ying yang and I want to shoot 1 or 2 to put on a smoker. Thanks........Rich


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

till jan 6th, south of the turnpike. hunting license,state waterfowl stamp ,federal waterfowl stamp. non toxic shot shells and a gun that will hold no more than 3 rounds counting the one in the chamber. it would be better and cheaper to let walleyeguy and me come out and get some for you?????


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

If it was my land I would say it would be ok but her father is kinda funny havin people over here huntin on there 140 acre horse farm. Sorry maybe I can get him though I'll see what I can do. It is nothing here to see 400 geese out here in the fields in the morning and evenings........Rich


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

can you give us a ballpark location,so we could scout the area for other farms to hunt? owen,walleyeguy lives in litchfield. i had some nice places to hunt on riverview rd and 18 and another on granger rd and state rd. i agree horse farms never let you hunt on their land as it makes the horse kinda restless w/ all the shooting.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Rte.3 close to Medina


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

We can take care of the goose problem in 1 or 2 outings.
We are safe & effective Goose hunters.
No harm will come to the horses or livestock on the farm. No holes will be put in the barns or out buildings.
You can join us also & learn how to take care of the problem.
I have some Goose decoys I can leave with you for your furture use.
I hunt 2 horse farms I hunt on now & I am welcome there always to remove Geese on a yearly basics.
If you really need the geese remove,send me a PM. I give you my address & phone # then.
Owen & the Medina Gang.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

What a terrible problem to have!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

For the past 3 days I haven't seen a goose I think due to the neighbors were cutting the soy beans down. Today I got up and looked out the window here at my girlfriends and there has to be every biy of 500 geese out there in the fields. So to the guys that PM me I'll talk to her dad today when we feed the horses and see what I can do about getting a hunt booked here.......Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I talked to her dad yesterday and he told me that he lets 2 other guys hunt here so its a no go. Sorry guys..............Rich


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

No big deal Rich.
Thanks for trying.
If you still want to waterfowl hunt next year, give us a shout. You can join in with us here in the Medina Area.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Bummer....now a true blue waterfowler would elevate his status from daughter's boyfriend to son-in-law in order to gain access! LOL


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Rich are you allowed to hunt??? If I were good enough to feed and care for the horses than I best be able to shoot geese on the farm!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes I can hunt here and will do next year for geese. Going out this weekend for some yote hunting here.............Rich


----------

